# اقضي على مشاكل التحميل من الآن بدون برامج .....(((( أرجو التثبيت))))



## eng abdallah (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


من الآن

لا تشتكي من أي مشاكل للتحميل

من الرابيد شير أو الفور شير ............. إلخ

أو الجن الأزرق

بدون برامج

لأنه ثبت عدم وجود برامج صالحة 

للتحميل من الرابيد شير

مش عاوز أطول عليكم

الخطوات

1- ادخل على هذا الموقع

هنا

2- هتلاقي مستطيل فارغ مكتوب جنبه Link to DownLoad

3- ضع في هذا المستطيل الرابط الذي ترد تحميله

4-اضغط download file

5- يطلب منك الموقع الانتظار بعض الثواني

حتى يقوم الموقع بأخذ نسخة من هذا الرابط عنده

6- يظهر بعدها رابط جديد للملف المراد تحميله

7- تقدر تنزل الملف مع دعم استكمال التحميل حتى لو كان الرابط الأصلي لا يدعم الاستكمال

8- أرجو تثبيت الموضوع

9- أرجو الدعاء​


----------



## مهندس صابر عباس (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك ياخى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس صابر عباس (26 يونيو 2009)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى (املك معلومات جيدة وخبرة جيدة فى كهرباء القوى وكذلك التبريد والتكييف) اناخريج 2007 وبشتغل دلوقتى مهندس باخرة سياحية فى الاقصر واسوان. ونفسى انمى قدراتى فى المجال دة لانة مجال شامل حاجات كتير . وياريت اكون عضو فعال ان شاء اللة


----------



## eng abdallah (29 يونيو 2009)

أهلا بك معنا و إن شاء الله تستفيد معنا


----------



## prince of sea (29 يونيو 2009)

*تقبل مروري*

تقبل مروري صديقي العزيز 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
حولت اجرب الموقع دا لتنزيل من upload4ever.


----------



## راكين-هندسة (17 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## eng abdallah (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم العطر .... لك مني أرق تحية


----------



## مهندسة توتا (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng abdallah (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم العطر .... لك مني أرق تحية


----------



## eng abdallah (27 يوليو 2009)

تم تغيير الرابط القديم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لا مشاكل للتحميل بعد الآن

و داعاً لعدم استكمال التحميل

ضع أي رابط رابيد شير أو غيره

في المستطيل الفارغ في هذا الرابط

http://www.uro2008.net/leech/

يقوم هذا الموقع بأخذ نسخة من الرابط بسرعة عالية 

ثم يظهر رابط آخر تحمل منه يدعم الاستكمال

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


__________________​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 سبتمبر 2009)

_*مشكور مهندس عبد الله على المجهود ولكن اعتقد الرابط الاخير غبر موجود*_


----------



## نورس حيدر مصطقى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين 
وداعاً للانتظار عند استخدام التحميل المجاني من Rapid shear و التمتع بالتحميل لعدة ملفات في نفس الوقت 
حمل الملف على الرابط التالي
http://rapidshare.com/files/222943295/Free_Rapid_Downloader_0.82.rar

قم بتنصيب البرنامج و رمضان كريم على امة محمد


----------



## sdbakry (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير ا


----------



## اسامةطايل (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر اخى الغالى


----------



## marine_eng.mony (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة ، مع تحياتي ،،


----------



## sred (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكِ الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتكِ ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس عبد الله على طرحك هذا الموضوع المفيد.
مع تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## sniperman (5 نوفمبر 2009)

خي ان الرابط لم يعمل


----------



## speed99a (30 يناير 2010)

مشكريييييييييييييييييييين


----------

